# 20M Shuttle Run



## jacksparrow (29 Jul 2008)

For those that have gone thru basic and done this, what tips do you have for us noobs going in soon? By that I mean what to expect, at what level does one start picking up the pace, keys to finishing it under time et al.

For example, I need to clear level 5.5, at what point should I be putting speed into it? By my calculations, that is back and forth just under 52 times.

I found this info below, it might help those running the 2.4km


How would you train for a 2.4km run.  My goal is to run the aforesaid distance under 10mins. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Two basic methods:

1) Split the distance into four. So you'd run 600m intervals at a faster than race pace (so you'd be doing each one in well under 2:30). The idea being that you 'd do the entire distance in an accumulative time of less than 10 mins.

So you'd allow full recovery between efforts, and perform 4-5 sets.
Each week - maintain your speed, but reduce the rest period by 15s. 

2) Determine how far you can run at that pace (10 mins for 2.4km). Let's say you can run 1.5km at that pace but then you start to tie up and slow down.

Then we work on running that distance as fast as possible - full recovery, and repeating.

Once you can improve your time for that distance by 10% - we retest and start over.

The key to running faster is to spend time running faster  Most people would approach this by just trying to run 2.4km as fast as possible. The problem here is that it essentially "rehearses" and programs the body to perform at that slow speed.

We need to program the body to perform at a faster pace.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jul 2008)

There is already reams of discussion on this. Please do a search and post there.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

